# GMX: Warnung mit Substanz oder Bewerbung der 0900-Servicenummer?



## Aka-Aka (13 Juli 2012)

Wurde gefragt, was hiervon zu halten ist und gebe die Frage weiter
Mail von GMX (bei vorhandenem account)

"an alle Mitglieder von gmx"


> es geht um Ihre Sicherheit:
> 
> Unsere Sicherheitsexperten haben festgestellt, dass unbefugte Dritte möglicherweise auf Ihren GMX Account zugegriffen haben.
> 
> ...


 
Drunter stehen "für weitere Fragen" teure 0900-Nummern.
Hatte gmx ein Sicherheitsproblem? Soll man das ernst nehmen? Oder geht's um Anrufe bei der teuren Nummer? Wer hat das sonst so gekriegt?


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 Juli 2012)

aha, hab ich übersehen:
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/Ueber-300-000-GMX-Accounts-kompromittiert-1637510.html



> Das Ausmaß des am Mittwoch bekannt gewordenen Cyber-Angriffs auf GMX-Kunden ist immens: wie das Unternehmen gegenüber heise Security erklärte, konnten sich die Spam-Versender in die Accounts von über 300.000 Kunden einloggen. GMX geht inzwischen davon aus, dass die Angreifer im Besitz einer umfangreichen Liste mit Mailadressen und den dazugehörigen Passwörtern sind. Die ursprüngliche Vermutung, dass die Accounts durch Brute-Force-Angriffe geknackt wurden, habe sich nicht bestätigt.
> Der zu United Internet gehörende Mailprovider nimmt an, dass die Daten nicht von den eigenen Servern stammen, sondern anderswo entwendet wurden. Woher die Liste stammt, ist bislang noch nicht geklärt. Laut GMX hat es zu den 300.000 erfolgreichen Logins noch mal etwa doppelt so viele Versuche mit falschen Passwörtern gegeben. Das deute darauf hin, dass dass die Angreifer die Zugangsdaten anderswo erbeutet haben und nun durchprobieren, wer das Passwort auch beim GMX nutzt.


----------

